# synchronisation des messages via iCloud et pièces jointes



## psgfan (2 Juin 2018)

Salut,
Petite question concernant la synchronisation des messages.
Je réglais habituellement la suppression auto des messages mais surtout des pièces jointes après un mois.
Depuis l’activation de la synchronisation des messages, l’option a automatiquement basculée sur "indéfiniment".
Pas de problème concernant les conversations (c'est le but) mais qu’en est-il des pièces jointes ?
Je n’ai pas envie de devoir les supprimer manuellement dans chaque conversations au bout d’un certain temps afin d’éviter qu’elle ne prennent trop de place.
Peut-on à la fois maintenir l’option supprimer les pièces jointes au bout de 30 jours et la synchronisation des messages ?


----------



## Lauange (2 Juin 2018)

oui, je viens de le faire.


----------



## psgfan (2 Juin 2018)

Lauange a dit:


> oui, je viens de le faire.



[emoji106]


----------



## psgfan (2 Juin 2018)

Lauange a dit:


> oui, je viens de le faire.



Par contre, est-ce que cela supprime aussi du coup les pièces jointes des autres appareils synchronisés  ?


----------

